# [solved]Can't get my Ethernet card running: Realtek RTL 8139

## blommethomas

When I boot my new Gentoo Linx kernel 2.6.13-gentoo-r5, I get the following message:

no Interface module has been loaded.

I've tried to connect to the Internet but it didn't work

I've compiled my kernel with ethernet drivers as modules

If i do lsmod:

8139too

mii

If i do dmesg:

etherent eth0: Realtek RTL 8139 at 0xd085a000,00:10:a7:0b:a6:06,irq 11

eth0: identified 8139 chip type "RTL-8139C"

If I use the Livecd, everything works fine and 8139too and mii are the only loaded modules

help would be appreciatedLast edited by blommethomas on Fri Dec 16, 2005 5:08 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## codergeek42

Are you sure that the mii module is loading before the 8139too module? The mii module (Media-Independent Interface) is what allows the 8139too module to communicate with the controller chipset on the NIC, or so I understand. Please try loading 'mii' first, then '8139too' and see if that helps fix your problem.

Edit: Spelling correction.

----------

## blommethomas

I've put mii in fornt of 8139too in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 now

the errors I get at boot:

- failed to calculate module dependencies

- failed to set the DNS domainname

- Starting lo

         no interface module has been loaded

- Error initialising random number generator

- net.eth0: cannot start until the runlevel boot has completed

----------

## codergeek42

That file should only contain one module name per line. Please ensure that this is the case.

----------

## blommethomas

he does load the modules when i boot

----------

## blommethomas

I can't write anything to a file anymore:

"no space left on device"

anyone know what that means?

----------

## Wedge_

It means you're out of disk space. If you have a lot of files in /usr/portage/distfiles, you can delete them all, portage will redownload them if it has to. You can check your disk usage by running "df -hT".

----------

## blommethomas

I restarted my whole gentoo system.

A few problems are gone now.

But I still got 

Starting lo

      "no interface module has been loaded"

and a few lines further, guess this is due to the fist error:

Starting eth0

      apipa: missing required function interface_exists

Last line:

ERROR:  Problem starting needed services

             "netmount" was not started

Any suggestions?

----------

## blommethomas

my kernel is 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 now

----------

## blommethomas

found an answer in here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2648166.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> That's it ! 
> 
> Step : 
> ...

 

Now my interface module is loaded, but still got the next errors:

Starting eth0

     Bringing up eth0

              dhcp

              No loaded modules provide "dhcp" (dhcp_start")

ERROR:  problem starting needed services

             "netmount" was not started

Did I forget to write something to a file or do I need to load another module in my kernel?

----------

## blommethomas

solved too, needed to emerge dhcpcd

----------

